
Math 115A – Linear Algebra – Terrence Tao - kercker
http://www.math.ucla.edu/~tao/resource/general/115a.3.02f/
======
mrkgnao
Mods: Terence* Tao.

Not sure why this is so common: perhaps the Terry form of the name?

